# Bike Bug motors



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any info or reviews on these motors? I've found a good used complete front  mounted one for $100 & am thinking of picking it up. Thanks in advance. Mike

http://www.bikebug.net/


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 20, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Does anyone have any info or reviews on these motors? I've found a good used complete front  mounted one for $100 & am thinking of picking it up. Thanks in advance. Mike
> 
> http://www.bikebug.net/




Good fun for $100.00.I have a front mounted engine on a bike not the same as you want .Mine is a chicken power Ohlsson and Rice.It pulls me from a full stop and does 30MPH.I mounted to a bike with 28 inch tires. Go for it Mike.
GT


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2013)

They look pretty cool,Do they use some sort of clutch? Is it on or off depending on moving the engine with some sort of lever?


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine seams internal clutched but you have to lever up the motor to releave the tire friction roller to ride the bike with out any drag  with out engine assist.The bike will idle and freewheel and peddle with engine running at idle.
GT


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Good fun for $100.00.I have a front mounted engine on a bike not the same as you want .Mine is a chicken power Ohlsson and Rice.It pulls me from a full stop and does 30MPH.I mounted to a bike with 28 inch tires. Go for it Mike
> GT
> View attachment 92931




Ohlsson & Rice??? My Grandpa used to work for them. I remember little motors lying around his workbench. Smaller tho, such as for RC applications(or tether car or plane I'm sure). He even made a set of earrings out of spark plugs for my Grandma. Well I'm sure this motor is China made and a shadow of the earlier motors, but was hoping it'd be worth getting for the price. I posted over at RRB as well and some one replied that there is a tutorial out of Texas on how to rebuild these little things when needed. Mentioned that the roller can also be replaced with a rollerskate wheel. Seems like that's a common wear item on these.


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Mike 
Those would be nice earrings,can you post any pictures of them? 
GT


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Hey Mike
> Those would be nice earrings,can you post any pictures of them?
> GT




I'll have to ask my Dad. I'm sure they're put away somewhere. I'll post pics when I can. They were pretty cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Picked it up yesterday for $80. Looks like the older model. Seems to be in great shape. Said his friends grandpa gave it too him. Was stored in the garage for over 15yr's and never used very much at all. Gonna slap a bike together just to bolt this baby on.


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 29, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked it up yesterday for $80. Looks like the older model. Seems to be in great shape. Said his friends grandpa gave it too him. Was stored in the garage for over 15yr's and never used very much at all. Gonna slap a bike together just to bolt this baby on.




Hello Mike any luck R you on the road Yet????Also any connection on the Earrings keep us posted


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, made up some 25:1 premix & she fired right up...then she dies. Looks like it may possibly have a fuel pump issue? If I keep priming it, it'll keep running. Still need to mess with it for a bit. Hopefully I can find parts for this time. 
  As for the earrings, my sis had them. She snapped a few pics for me. I don't know what happened to the actual hoops cuz they're missing. There was also a slightly larger plug that had also been modded to add a hoop like the other 2 matching plugs. I have no idea if it's just that one or there is another floating around somewhere...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2013)

If that has a diaphragm carb, the rubber/cloth diaphragm is probably shot. new ones are pretty cheap. Sears may even still carry them on line.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 30, 2013)

There's a guy in Texas that sells and repops parts for them. Check the web.

I have a NOS kit in the box for $400.


----------



## gtflyte (May 1, 2013)

*Earrings*





Nice Earrings Mike Thanks for the pic and good luck getting  your carb part.
Greg


----------



## patrick (May 27, 2013)

They're neat bikes. The ignition coil recently went out on mine and I had to replace it (thanks http://www.bikebug.net/). But now something else is wrong with it, and I'm not a motor guy so I'll have to take it to a mechanic. I rode it every where last summer. And when it was on my newer Schwinn Alloy cruiser it got kinda fast. I'd say around 20-25. Good luck with yours.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 18, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Good fun for $100.00.I have a front mounted engine on a bike not the same as you want .Mine is a chicken power Ohlsson and Rice.It pulls me from a full stop and does 30MPH.I mounted to a bike with 28 inch tires. Go for it Mike.
> GT
> View attachment 92931




Dude! That is awesome! I havent seen one of those before. I want one! If you ever want to part with it.....


----------



## mattzman (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bikebug-Motor-for-a-Bicycle-RARE-Tanaka-bike-engine-/321916796003?hash=item4af3bc7c63:g:AhgAAOSwAYtWQRXw



I have an original Bike Bug for sale. It's one owner from around 1978. Needs a little tlc, but it's basically all solid.


----------

